# Warehouse Painting



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm going to bid on my first warehouse. Normally we do residential or offices.

The owner is trying to peg me in at 50 cents a square foot for one coat of walls which will be white.

I played along but will bid my normal way of wall square footage. My price is probably too high for such work,but maybe the easier work (I assume) will be faster to do.

Concerns:

1. Prep Work. What do commercial people expect in terms of prep quality?

2. Quality of paint...I assume that something like BM Ultra Spec 500 is what many use. My cost is about $30/gallon for that stuff.

3. The white finish coat...I've never been able to do white in one coat,even if the old finish is white. Dirt etc can bleed through.

4. Spraying walls...How the F do you cover a the floor the size of an average warehouse? I'd have one guy spraying and one guy back-rolling.

Easy----right or wrong?

Doing the first one with zero experience is always a bit nerve racking.

Did I cover everything?

What's your routine with warehouses step by step? ( I know some guys won't want to reveal this big SECRET)...lol


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Tint your white, tint your primer to the finish.
Commercial is all about production. Quality takes s back seat. 
Buy yourself a couple 18 inch rollers, and a few 20mm sleeves.
Go with a low sheen eggshell. Anything Benjamin Moore is over priced for that sort of work.
If your set on spraying maybe use the jet roller. Sprays and backrolls at the same time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Define warehouse. Corregated panel? Drywall? Height? Painting the deck? 

Ill take 50 cents for 1 coat all day long.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't help on prep work as each job is of course different and I have no real experience with B.M. products. You are right about the white paint and one coat coverage. For spraying the walls, if walls are all you are doing, I throw down a row of 12' wide plastic with a 3' row of resin paper on top of that taped to the floor. If the walls are not real tall you may not need 12' out. If it has exposed bar joists that don't paint and they don't mind a bit of drift spray up to about 18
inches from the joists and roll up to them. If you have to do the lid then yup you are covering the whole floor. Dryfall works but it needs 14 feet to fall before it's dry. Some companies say 10' but don't believe them. Have fun.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Paradigmzz said:


> Define warehouse. Corregated panel? Drywall? Height? Painting the deck?
> 
> Ill take 50 cents for 1 coat all day long.


I look at the job Monday. I was given the general info over the phone. He was screening me to see if I would be OK with 50 cents. Hopefully, no surprises. If this also includes some offices then 50 cents seems quite low. It's the walls only.

I'll quote the job my way which is by PEP software and wall sq footage and do it by foot sq footage.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

journeymanPainter said:


> Tint your white, tint your primer to the finish.
> Commercial is all about production. Quality takes s back seat.
> Buy yourself a couple 18 inch rollers, and a few 20mm sleeves.
> Go with a low sheen eggshell. Anything Benjamin Moore is over priced for that sort of work.
> If your set on spraying maybe use the jet roller. Sprays and backrolls at the same time.


I've seen the jet roller and that was my first thought. I might invest in one to keep the dust down on this job,if I get it. The jet roller can spray up to 20" wide? I've never used a tip that wide. All my pumps are Graco 495 or smaller. If I get more commercial work I'll certainly look at the 695's.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Next time get the address so you can do some research on the property, so by the time you meet to do the bid, you'll be much more at ease & prepared. You'll be able to find out a lot online usually,. sometimes even pics. Once you're there, take some pics, then post them here. You'll get a lot more useful info that way. Just like with residential, there's too many possible variables with commercial work for anyone to give you the answers right now, (since you really won't even know the questions until after you view the property).

Also, get some paint reps from at least 2 different paint stores. They'll be able to help with spec'ing product, and usually offer a discounted price when dealing in volume. Most good reps will even know the typical rates in your area, so they'll be able to assist you with some of the pricing questions/concerns.

I think it's a good idea for you to bid it how you normally would, if that's the only way you're comfortable bidding it. You can always take your price and divide it by the total sq. footage to give the owner their sq. ft price. Just fyi, lots of commercial work is bid by floor sq. footage, and $.50/sq.ft for 1 coat walls is typically higher than most see, but we can get to that after you post some pics.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Contract ... Contract ... Contract 

start there, if it says 1 coat then that's what they get

but my main thought is why worry about getting the job, bid what you need to do the job

f you get it cool ...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Clarification, when i said 50cents for 1 coat being good i mean on the wall. I have yet to figure out how anyone can attempt to bid anything other than simple tract homes on the slab...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> Clarification, when i said 50cents for 1 coat being good i mean on the wall. I have yet to figure out how anyone can attempt to bid anything other than simple tract homes on the slab...


And yet that's how ALL the Trac home pricing is done here


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

At some point, with tract home and multi family you can extrapolate an answer to slab footage that does make sense. Hard part is you actually have to do it based on the wall and ancillary pieces to get a total and divide by slab. So you can either use someone elses number or figure it out yourself.

And for all those that say they cant do "that" at that price, someone else may be able to AND make money at it. I have had the oportunity to work as the only paint contractor on the nations biggest public private student housing and I have had sub crews and it has been eye opening to see the different methodologies employed to get to the same ending point. And i have had crews do buildings and break even and ive had crews do buildings and buy new vehicles from it. 

(Before anyone goes down the path of COGS that may be overlooked, its a CCIP project and all legaleze is equal amongst crews.) 

All this to be said, it is necessary to get to the point that you can track what it truely costs you to do a job. Most people botch the overhead portion and the IRS will always be in the back of your mind or in your pocketbooks in an audit. Stay above reproach because you can sleep easier at night. But tracking the true cost of a job is critical if you ever want to make painting a career in the sense that you will reap the rewards of running a business. I do work long hours. I do leave the house at 6am. I usually am not home till 5pm. I am responsible for everyone i employ and dont take it lightly. But i have a retirement acount. I dump the legal limit into HSA and IRAs each year to not only help the fiscal tax end reconciliation, but to hold for retirement. These were the basic gonna happen each year from the get go and others have popped up and we do them as well. At some point this is what running a business is about. Its not about just getting by but making a legacy for you and your family. And the families of those whom have busted their butt to get you where you are.

All this is absolutely facilitated by actually knowing what it costs to do the work you do and figuring out how to tighten down and do it even better. 

I get that this advice doesnt completely track for a OMS but the principle is still the same. Find your margins and dont work just for a paycheck and dont justify why you font make enough because someone is willing to do it for less. Create your mark by specializing and being different in some way. Be the cleanest on the back end. Stand apart and create a reputation in something that distinguishes you from the crowd. Maybe you cant be as fast as someone else but you can be remembered MORE than that cheap fast painter. 

Yall bitch on here about products and whatnot, as paint contractors figure out what it means to rise above your competition in a way that makes you more desired than the others. For the bigger guys growing a business, know your numbers and know your break evens. For the smaller companies, sell yourself. You are the greatest commodity you have in your company. Set yourself apart and it will allow you to justify a higher return. 

You will always have tire kickers and lowballers. Thats life. Figure out how to do this for you and your company for the ling haul should be each and everyone of our primary concerns. 

I am a product of other peoples influence into my life. I am greatful for so many i have met face to face or who have influenced me here on PT. Yall need to keep pressing on for more than settling for the status quo. Start with your numbers and you may be suprised with how it will free you to understand what you should be bidding and should be pursuing. 

Jusy my sunday afternoon ramble :jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im a serial thread killer. Amazing how many threads that die the moment i say anything i think is productive over the years...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im a serial thread killer. Amazing how many threads that die the moment i say anything i think is productive over the years...


Well, I enjoy reading your posts. I doubt there are many on here with your experience, so if others don't consider your viewpoints, it's their loss in my opinion.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lol. Its all good. People can take or leave anything i say. I dont care. I just think its funny how many threads have me saying something at the end and then die. I always wonder if im the reason threads die....


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im a serial thread killer. Amazing how many threads that die the moment i say anything i think is productive over the years...


You summed it all up quite eloquently. Consider it a compliment that nobody felt the need to add anything after your yesterday's post. Just for that, I'm going back and liking your post from yesterday. Always informative to hear your insights.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I couldn't help with your numbers you need to submit. I may not be able to help much choosing interior paints either, but I used Miller's Acrylite for exterior and found it had excellent coverage ( I brushed and rolled two coats of a light light green over red without priming. Maybe they have a comparable interior paint. Or try Rodda (or Miller/Kelly moore) for good pricing and a range of options.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You summed it all up quite eloquently. Consider it a compliment that nobody felt the need to add anything after your yesterday's post. Just for that, I'm going back and liking your post from yesterday. Always informative to hear your insights.


 
There is the answer:thumbsup:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im a serial thread killer. Amazing how many threads that die the moment i say anything i think is productive over the years...


For years I always struggled with pricing. We were providing a great product and experience but I undervalued it because I didn't know my numbers. This of course made it quite difficult. I had joined PT because it had practical advice about a project, little did I know it would be posts like yours that would truly change business for me. After figuring out my numbers and raising prices we got more work, I was able to invest in the company, employ more painters (at better wages and benefits) and start a retirement account. 
So keep killing threads because it's holds alot of value. Posts just like this have improved life for my family, company and crew.


----------

